# 43 and new to martial arts



## robb805 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey everyone. Nice community here, I was lurking for a bit but decided to join up. 

So as the title says I'm 43 and completely new to martial arts. I have a friend who is an MMA fighter and trainer and almost out of the blue I decided to take one of his classes to see what it was all about. Well after the first session I was hooked, I'm coming up on one month of twice a week training sessions. I honestly don't know what really hooked me except for it's fun. I'm not a violent person in fact I'm quite peaceful so this is way outside my norm. We have been doing some jujitsu and kickboxing in our sessions along with cardio and strength training and I have to say it's the hardest thing I've ever done both mentally and physically. Physically I'm not really strong in my upper body, years of cycling will do that, but with every session and doing some bodyweight exercises at home I can feel some progress. I'm the oldest person in the class so I'm usually up against high school and college kids who have way more fitness and endurance than I do but that doesn't seem to stop me from trying to get over on them. :ultracool

That's a bit about where I'm at now. I'm stoked to be a member here and to have a place to talk martial arts with everyone. 

Robb


----------



## Yondanchris (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome to MT and enjoy your journey!


----------



## stickarts (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Sep 18, 2011)

robb805 said:


> Hey everyone. Nice community here, I was lurking for a bit but decided to join up.
> 
> So as the title says I'm 43 and completely new to martial arts. I have a friend who is an MMA fighter and trainer and almost out of the blue I decided to take one of his classes to see what it was all about. Well after the first session I was hooked, I'm coming up on one month of twice a week training sessions. I honestly don't know what really hooked me except for it's fun. I'm not a violent person in fact I'm quite peaceful so this is way outside my norm. We have been doing some jujitsu and kickboxing in our sessions along with cardio and strength training and I have to say it's the hardest thing I've ever done both mentally and physically. Physically I'm not really strong in my upper body, years of cycling will do that, but with every session and doing some bodyweight exercises at home I can feel some progress. I'm the oldest person in the class so I'm usually up against high school and college kids who have way more fitness and endurance than I do but that doesn't seem to stop me from trying to get over on them. :ultracool
> 
> ...


Welcome, Robb. Those high school and college kids can do nothing but make you better real fast. Glad you found us, enjoy the site.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome to MT!  I started Isshin-Ryu at age 46.  You'll do fine.  Injuries will take a little longer to heal, and you may not see yourself progressing as fast as the younger guys, but do not lose hope; you also have advantages which will become clear as you continue to progress.  Just keep training, and have a good time!


----------



## ETinCYQX (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats on picking it up and enjoy your foray in to the combat sports.

FWIW, I'm 19 and whenever I roll with guys your age who started grappling when I did I tap like a machine gun. :lol:


----------



## NSRTKD (Sep 18, 2011)

welcome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 18, 2011)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## MaxiMe (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome!
Ditto to Bill, I started TKD at 43 and have to streach a little more than the "kids" do.


----------



## robb805 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. I'm glad to see that I'm not the only "older" newbie. 

I'm stretching a little extra this morning since we had a pretty long sparing session last night. Sore muscles today but it's the good sore. Still learning to keep my hands up but loving every minute of my training.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome to MT.  I am sure you will like it here.  I'm sure you have noticed there is a MMA sub-forum.


----------



## Steve (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome.  As a cyclist, your cardio will serve you well, as will a strong core.  

Take it easy.  Listen to your body.  And have fun.  I stumbled into jiu jitsu at 36 and have managed to keep it going for 5 years now.  It's been really good for me.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome Rob - nicely written introduction good sir :bows:.


----------



## robb805 (Sep 19, 2011)

I did notice the MMA section. Lots of good stuff to read there. 
Thanks, Steve. I've been checking out your blog. Also good stuff to read.
Thank you, Sukerkin. :bows:


----------



## OKenpo942 (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Buka (Sep 26, 2011)

Pull up a chair and set a spell.


----------

